# Random Thoughts



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me. Yesterday I took my 8 month-old GSD, Fiona, to Home Depot with me and the wife to pick up something. At checkout I gave Fiona a command to "platz". The cashier asked what language I was using and, upon telling her, she replied "Oh...that makes sense. You're speaking the language they understand". #-o

Another guy walked up to me and asked what breed of dog is Fiona. I told him and then he asked me if she was "purebred". I replied "uh...yea". What is it with people (not the first) that want to know if any of my 3 GSD's are "purebred"? The next time I'm asked that my reply will be something like "No, why would you think they're purebred? Obviously he/she's a cross between a Poodle and a St. Bernard".

Working with Fiona has reminded me of the fallacy of "cookie-cutter" training philosophies and methods. She's very different than my 8 year-old PPD, Jake. She's definitely sharper than Jake and there are some benefits to that but also disadvantages. Jake has a very pleasant and confident demeanor. I had to coach him to "fire up"' when a stranger would come walking up the driveway to our front door. Fiona requires no such "coaching" and, in fact, she probably needs a bit of the opposite. The lesson is that what was right for Jake would be wrong for Fiona. There is no one way to raising and training dogs. 

I needed a camera yesterday for a "Kodak moment". I was sitting on the couch (my favorite place lol) with my 3 dogs all sitting in front of me staring at me eating a piece of chicken. It was pretty funny, then I told them to go lay the _ _ _ _ down! 

Anyway...I hope everybody's summer is going well!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We get that a lot as well. Of course there is also the person that says: hey is that one of those canine dogs. OR, I have one just like that, only mine is a lot bigger. My favorite though was a guy that said; Hey, that's one of those lavatory recievers isn't it.

DFrost


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

> that's one of those lavatory recievers isn't it.


I think that's the best one I have ever heard!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, I love to take my dogs to Home Depot and Lowe's. It's good for them. Of course, everyone there has had an alpha GSD that weighed 120 lbs., and I always hear how great their white ones are. I always reply..."thats a fat dog", or "Genetic defect"... really Pisses em off. 

Now, when the boys are riding the carts as I shop, the chicks are diggin' it!:-\"

Howard


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Hey, that's one of those lavatory recievers isn't it.
> 
> DFrost


 Bet you were in the plumbing department, huh?:lol::lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

My pure black GSD always get accused of being a black lab. Even though he looks nothing like one or acts like one. I actuall y had someone ask me if he was a "special variety" of lab because of the pointed ears.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Bet you were in the plumbing department, huh?:lol::lol:


ha ha, well at least they weren't talking about one of those "malomars".

DFrost


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea, I love to take my dogs to Home Depot and Lowe's. It's good for them. Of course, everyone there has had an alpha GSD that weighed 120 lbs., and I always hear how great their white ones are. I always reply..."thats a fat dog", or "Genetic defect"... really Pisses em off.
> 
> Now, when the boys are riding the carts as I shop, the chicks are diggin' it!:-\"


Lowe's used to be a favorite place to go for my dog (and I would love to take my new guy there for some socialization work since I'm working on making him a therapy dog and the more experiences, the better) but they have some 'no dog' policy because someone complained.

We don't have a Home Depot nearby, so I didn't know they were dog friendly- even inside, not just in the outdoor gardening area? (At the nearest Home Depot, the outdoor gardening area is basically in the parking lot, so they'd have a tough time enforcing 'no dogs' there unless they flat out said you couldn't have a dog in the parking lot at all.)

When I'm out with the dogs (or my father is) we always get lots of comments along the lines of 'oh, my dogs would NEVER stay like that' because the dogs are on slack long lines (or occasionally the leash is just dragging, if one of the short leashes got into the car instead of a long one.) Most of the time these days I just say something polite about how they're good dogs, but occasionally if the person seems like they might be genuinely interested, I'll suggest some type of training, and almost always the answer is 'oh, I could never do that!'- because apparently being consistent and fair in establishing the rules for the dog is rocket science? Cruel and unusual punishment? What?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Kris Dow said:


> Most of the time these days I just say something polite about how they're good dogs, but occasionally if the person seems like they might be genuinely interested, I'll suggest some type of training, and almost always the answer is 'oh, I could never do that!'- because apparently being consistent and fair in establishing the rules for the dog is rocket science? Cruel and unusual punishment? What?


It's magical voodoo type stuff, that's why they can't do it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope that's just your local Lowe's! I brought Fawkes into Home Depot once (I prefer Lowe's, but the Home Depot is a little closer to my house) and was told to finish up my shopping and leave because they now have a no dogs policy. Of course, when I brought my stuff up to the cashier, the cashier squealed as soon as she saw him and ran to go get the designated tub of dog cookies. :lol: I've yet to be told that at our local Lowe's. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

A while back I called Home Depot to see if they allowed dogs like Lowe's. I was told no..."But if you walk in with the dog like you own the place, no one will say anything". Thats exactly what I did and no problem since. Most the cashiers know them by name, and those that have never met Roscoe know him by his reputation (and titanium "grill") . Even the managers hang about. I offer training tidbits to help them out with FiFi at home, which they intently listen to. After that, its a handshake and a "Thank you for shopping at Home Depot".

Both places allow the dogs to be inside as well as outside.

Howard


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Never been to any of the big box stores with my dogs. I can picture my 15 month old, with his bull in a china shop mentality, clearing the shelves. 
Don't think they would apprieciate me in their garden centers either. Way to many trees and flowers on the ground. #-o


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Never been to any of the big box stores with my dogs. I can picture my 15 month old, with his bull in a china shop mentality, clearing the shelves.
> Don't think they would apprieciate me in their garden centers either. Way to many trees and flowers on the ground. #-o


Yea Bob, it's best to stick with the polite dogs and the ones that can keep their tails to themselves. I walk through our local Mall sometimes with my dogs. I don't go in the individual stores, just the wide halls for socialization. The Rent a Cops tried to tell me to leave once and I told them to shove it.(Ha ha, no not really) I told them my dogs were in training and then I was their hero.


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea you could take your dogs to these places... I take mine with me to the shrink and that's about as crazy as it gets (pun fully intended) =D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe I'll take Pete (JRT) ..............naaaaw! Someone would try to pet the little bassid.  

I used to go to the Petsmart/Petco stores but to many @#$^&*g furbaby folks there with obnoxious dogs/kids.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Since you guys have a lot things to say about people making a silly comment, have anyone impressed you with good comments?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Lindsay Janes said:


> Since you guys have a lot things to say about people making a silly comment, have anyone impressed you with good comments?


I get allot of "nice dogs", "Beautiful dogs" comments. Maybe "wow your dogs are so well behaved, are you a dog trainer?" Last time I took them out I had some older teen boy saying hi and patting Baden, his mother (I'm guessing) said "that dog still has his balls, make sure he doesn't bite you!" At that point I just looked at her and walked away, leaving them with a good view of them swinging.:roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've actually had a few folks comment about how it's nice to see a "real" GSD. One guy even added " instead of those mutants in the show ring". 
In spite of my joking I do get many comments about how well mannered my dogs are. One lady receintly stopped in her car (all three dogs were on the front lawn while I was tending the plants). She is a school teacher and asked if I could give a demo at her school on the proper care and respect of dogs. She teaches middle school in my old hood and says the kids need to know that dogs aren't just for fighting and kicking around. 
I gladly told her to call me when she was ready for me.
Many of the walkers and dog walkers that pass by the house comment on their manners. Well......there was one lady with a lunging cocker mix, on a $#%^ng flexi, that asked me if I could leash MY dogs. They were totally ignoring the pos. :roll: Her dog also! :grin: :grin: :-#
This neighborhood is very doggy but most of them have those "cute" little neck scarves on. 
The old hood it was PBs, Rotties, Chows, all on huge frickin chains.  
Haven't see a Pit yet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In the past people have always asked me what my GSDs were mixed with, but not my GSD Arkane. Instead I am frequently complimented on what a good looking Malinois he is. #-o That's OK though, I like my wiley coyote!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I was much surprised that my bank welcomes well behaved dogs. I take mine in there all the time. It helps that that bank president comes running over to play with them when I walk in.

Since then I always ask. As long as they don't serve food I will put my dog in a sit or down at the door, open it up and ask if my pooch can come in. More people say yes then no.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've taken Brix into Lowe's and our local TSC (they love him there, but they've also watched him grow up), no problem. took him to the mall a couple of times, no problem.

but i was a little surprised when i took him to the vet, had the "new vet" ask me if he was a purebred GSD. hmmm....

i also have had ppl comment on his manners and his beauty--nice! and a few ppl who (unexpectedly) tried to give him food (bread, bacon) were surprised when he picked it up and spit it right back out....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

You do get a lot of compliments as well. I always get comments about how big Roscoe's head is. Most people have never been real close to a european bred GSD and are really impressed with their build and temperment. Of course, both my boys are really hand sluts so they dig all the attention.

I've found nearly everyone is courteous enough to ask to pet them, which is nice. I've had people actually follow me around as I shopped just to watch them. I'd put them in a down and stroll down the aisle, then call em or go back. You get a lot of comments on their OB and that is usually when the questions start. I love talking about my dogs and training so its not a big deal. It's part of the experience cause you meet new people, get new clients and the dogs get socialized. Its a win-win.


Bob said..
Maybe I'll take Pete (JRT) ..............naaaaw! Someone would try to pet the little bassid.









Thats funny as hell, Bob:lol::lol:


Howard


----------



## Rachel R Phelan (May 26, 2008)

Whenever we take our Dutch Shepherd, Nico anywhere it is always the same question: "What a cute puppy - what is he mixed with?" - So one of us will say "Actually he is not a mixed breed, he is a Dutch Shepherd." Then we get a blank stare _or_ we get "hey honey, come look at this Dutch German Shepherd!" - Huh? 
So then we recite the history of the Dutch Shepherd breed, yada yada yada.

To be fair not many people around where we live are familiar with the breed, and most people just assume he is a mixed breed - which is just fine, because it really doesn't matter to me if people are impressed with the fact that we have kick-#$% Dutch Shepherd 

Have a great day everybody!


----------

